# NTFS Partition in EXT3 bzw ReiserFS umwandeln [solved]

## GLS064

Moin moin,

ich möchte gerne einer meiner NTFS Partionen von Windows XP nun in das ReiserFS bzw EXT3 Filesystem umwandeln ( 50 GByte Partition ).

Diese Partition ist bereits frei von Daten und nicht mehr unter Windows XP in der Datenträgerverwaltung für die Benutzung markiert.

Nun, um die Partition in das Reiser FS Dateisystem umzuwandeln habe ich

```

localhost bodo # mkreiserfs /dev/hdb6

```

bzw für das ext3 Dateisystem

```

localhost bodo # mkfs /dev/hdb6

```

eingeben. Anschließend habe ich neu gebootet. Allerdings wird mir immer noch bei fdisk das NTFS Dateisystem angezeigt für die entsprechende Partion :

```

Disk /dev/hdb: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       10011    80413326    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5               1        3264    26218017   83  Linux

/dev/hdb6            3265       10011    54195246    7  HPFS/NTFS

Command (m for help):

                          

```

Was mache ich bitte falsch bzw was hab ich vergessen ?

Bodo

----------

## TuxTom

Hallo Bodo,

du musst den Typ noch in der Partitionstabelle ändern, mittels fdisk.

Der passende Befehl war iirc t...

Gruß, Tom

----------

## Macrobiotus

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost bodo # mkfs /dev/hdb6
> ...

 

für ext3:

 *Quote:*   

> mke2fs -j /dev/hdb6

 

Kann man in der Partitionstabelle nicht auch mit cfdisk unter Gentoo den Typ ändern?

Mach ich glaube ich so   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

>  *GLS064 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost bodo # mkfs /dev/hdb6
> ...

 

ob fdisk oder cfdisk ist egal  :Wink: 

----------

## TuxTom

Ob du fdisk oder cfdisk nimmst dürfte imho keinen Unterschied machen, zumindest vom Ergebnis her...

----------

## GLS064

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mir geholfen haben. Ich hab den Partion's tpy geändert. Und somit ist es gelöst. Vielen Dank

 :Wink: 

----------

